# Karte von Evendim



## shadowweb (15. Juni 2007)

Servus,
da die Karte von Evendim bisher noch nicht online ist hab ich sie hier mal (hoffentlich komplett aufgedeckt) hochgeladen. Wäre nett, wenn man diese einfügen könnte - dann könnten wir anfangen die Kartenpunkte einzutragen.
Gruß
Jens


----------



## -bloodberry- (15. Juni 2007)

Jetzt noch den Positionspfeil weg und sie ist perfekt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowweb (15. Juni 2007)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Jetzt noch den Positionspfeil weg und sie ist perfekt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wird korrigiert sobald ich Zuhause bin. Wenns glatt läuft wird das gegen 16-17 Uhr sein, aber vielleicht ist ja jemand schneller ;-)
Gruß 
Jens


----------



## shadowweb (15. Juni 2007)

So, hier die neue Karte ohne Pfeil :-)
Gruß
Jens


----------



## Derida (15. Juni 2007)

huhu,
hier mal eine in 1280x1024 ... mehr gibt mein Monitor leider nicht her...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (15. Juni 2007)

1280x1024 ist ja 5:4. :/

WENN, dann bitte 1280x960. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derida (15. Juni 2007)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> 1280x1024 ist ja 5:4. :/
> 
> WENN, dann bitte 1280x960.
> 
> ...



wohl kaum^^


----------



## -bloodberry- (15. Juni 2007)

Was, "wohl kaum"? o.O


----------



## Derida (15. Juni 2007)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> 1280x1024 ist ja 5:4. :/
> 
> WENN, dann bitte 1280x960.
> 
> ...



x960 <- wohl kaum

x1024 is schon richtig so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (15. Juni 2007)

Aber das ist 5:4.
Nur einige TFT-Monitore haben 5:4er Auflösungen, die meisten CRT-Bildschirme haben die standardmäßige 4:3er Auflösung und das ist dementsprechend 1280x960.


----------



## Derida (15. Juni 2007)

nen ganz normaler Röhrenmonitor hat (bzw. kann) 1280x1024 ... 1024x768 -... 1600x1200 usw.
wo ist das Problem nun ?


----------



## Derida (16. Juni 2007)

Die Evendim-Karte ist nun eingepflegt und kann reichlich mit NPCs bestückt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowweb (16. Juni 2007)

Derida schrieb:


> Die Evendim-Karte ist nun eingepflegt und kann reichlich mit NPCs bestückt werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mille Grazie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich leg dann mal los, wenn ich von der Arbeit heimkomme...
Gruß
Jens


----------



## -bloodberry- (16. Juni 2007)

Derida schrieb:


> nen ganz normaler Röhrenmonitor hat (bzw. kann) 1280x1024 ... 1024x768 -... 1600x1200 usw.
> wo ist das Problem nun ?


Das Problem ist, dass die Karte bei 1280x1024 verzerrt ist (im Gegensatz zu den anderen), was einfach unschön ist.


----------



## Derida (16. Juni 2007)

hm, ka was du meinst.
Für den Rest, siehe oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1280x1024 ist (ein) standart...


----------



## -bloodberry- (17. Juni 2007)

Ich meine, dass das Standard-Seitenverhältnis eines Monitors 4:3 ist, 1280x1024 aber 5:4 ist, weswegen es verzerrt ist, weil HDRO einfach die Karte und die Punkte darauf streckt, statt es für jede Auflösung extra zu berechnen.


----------

